# Computer freezes up after Avast 7 update



## ditzyblonde (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello all! 

A few days ago, Avast Free prompted me to update to the new version of the program. It was not a usual virus definition update but one that required a restart. Current version of Avast now 7.0.1451.

After that, the computer freezes up at regular intervals. For example, if I am chatting in MSN, the window would turn blank(none of the chat text visible), Firefox also goes blank, nothing responds untill I turn off the power. Sometimes the lock up also locks up MS Word 2007, not allowing to save. 
After restart the Autiosave copy does not open. 

Also, System Restore does not work any more(does not create any system restore points) and Task manager also won't respond during the lock up. After restart, the system restore still has only a restore point of the current day only and none in the past. 

I ran a scan with MalwareBytes and nothing came up as infected. 
Avast's own scans (quick and full scans, did both) show no infections. 

Please, help me find what could be wrong! Avast is the only program that I've installed recently. 

My system stats: 

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 1021 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller, 64 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 24583 MB, Free - 4350 MB; D: Total - 51764 MB, Free - 48107 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Computer Corp.,
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled

Thank you in advance. Hope this was the right forum to post to.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome.
Some time ago [3-4 months] the Avast upgrade to version 7, was causing some problem.
I use Avast on one of my Pc's and it happened to me but a re-install of Avast solved the problem.

Uninstall Avast from Add-Remove programs - check if MS Word and Task Manager etc now work Ok.
Then try a re-install of Avast or download either Avira Free Antivirus
http://www.avira.com/en/avira-free-antivirus
Or
Microsoft Security Essentials.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/products/security-essentials

Let us know if any of the above helps.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Just today, one customer I have brought in a problem pc with Avast free which had just been upgraded to the new version 7.

Not able to run Explorer shell , shut down repeatedly, had to use Task Manager for everything including trying to restart.

Did the complete removal with their tool, RevoUninstaller once, fresh download, seemed to install really well, OK for a few minutes but started doing the same thing so I ended up removing again and putting in another program.

I have not seen any posts in their forum yet about a really recent (last few days) problem. That computer was running Vista Home Premium w/SP2 on a Dell ordinary *64-bit* platform. There sure were some bugs in the new version>

As soon as Avast was removed the symptoms cleared up. Shame too, I use it on lots of PC's!

Edit to add> http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=97889.0


----------



## nahasf (Aug 20, 2007)

Got the same problem with the update of Avast 7. Weird behaviour, text dissapearing. I had similar problems with 2 of my computer and I concluded it was the update of the Avast 7 that was the culprit. I restored one computer to an older version and it was OK.
I installed AVG on the other one. AVG is slower but I won't touch Avast until that problem is recognized and corrected.
Running XP3


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

ditzyblonde said:


> A few days ago, Avast Free prompted me to update to the new version of the program. It was not a usual virus definition update but one that required a restart. Current version of Avast now 7.0.1451.


The current version is now *7.0.1456*.

Here is the changelog:

* Fixed memory leak in aswMon2 driver
* Fixed problem with random opening of the SafeZone
* Fixed SSL connection issues with SMTP
* Fixed blocking of Internet access
* Fixed missing "Additional protection" tab
* Fixed crashes in Outlook
* Fixed some BSODs

----------------------------------------------------------

I'll stick with *Microsoft Security Essentials 4.0.1526.0*.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Wizneup (Jul 6, 2012)

When I booted my laptop last night, I heard something like this, "An unidentified threat has been noticed." I can't remember the exact words. Anyways, I went into my Avast software and didn't see any so-called "warnings" but I did notice that it needed to be updated so I clicked the link but after uploading it's like the program disappeared from my taskbar and it said my computer was unsecured. So I clicked "Fix Now" in the Avast software window nd that didn't work either. So I called Avast tech support and they told me my Windows registry needed to be repaired and that they could fix that problem remotely for $99. I declined their offer but I'm not a techie so I'm going to have to take it to someone for repairs. So, when I go to my other computer (desktop) and pull up their software it says that my system is protected but that my software is "not connected to any account." What the heck is going on? My paid subscription with Avast is good through December 2012.

The other thing is, I have confidential data on my computer and I don't want anyone other than me seeing that information......passwords, bank statements, etc. What should I do?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Wizneup and welcome.
Try uninstalling Avast - right click the Avast icon in the task bar - click Disable permanently.
Uninstall from Add-Remove programs [Programs and Features in Vista -Win 7]

Use this cleanup tool if needed.
Avast! Uninstall Utility.
http://www.avast.com/uninstall-utility

Then try re-installing Avast.

The "not connected to any account." does not mean that you are unprotected - as having an
account is optional.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Do you mean a file with a list of things like passwords, account numbers, tax papers or whatever? If so, you can use Private folders or use an encrypting tool to lock those files. This does come with drawbacks--- you will not be getting into your file without the passkey so you must take precautions to have a hard copy of that key on hand (a couple of copies actually) You have to keep these hard copies updated, too.

You can move this file before someone works on the computer. You have to safeguard that backup and then put it back.

You have to give the tech any passwords to start the computer.......

For passwords that Windows or browsers etc keep on hand...... there is a cleanup routine that usually is all you need to do.

Internet Explorer has it built in, but is not thorough enough for most of us, I use a tool called CleanUp! http://www.stevengould.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=29&Itemid=223

It's simple, free and very good. Note that on the first run it offers to run in DEMO mode to show you what it will remove....

Also, there is sound involved, you may want to lower the computer volume a bit!

See this about methods of clearing this type of information> *http://www.wikihow.com/Clear-Your-Browser's-Cache*

and *http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb...i-make-firefox-clear-my-history-automatically*

Chrome: *http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=95582*


----------



## bargrid (May 15, 2012)

I chose to update Avast a week or so ago. After that my Lenovo laptop running XP would only partly boot. I would get to the screen showing "loading your programs" and then it would freeze. The built in mouse will not work in Safe Mode so am having problems navigating. I selected "go to a restore point" which only took me to the July calendar and that point was after the problem started. I cannot get to the June calendar. At the moment I am showing the Windows desktop but have no way to move about. I would like to uninstall Avast. Is there a way that I can do this myself or do I need to take it to a shop? Any help will be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## bargrid (May 15, 2012)

See above. I have now, in Safe Mode, gotten to the Change/Remove screen. Don't ask me how. I hit every Function button and every combination of Control and Alt that I could think of but I am there and I couldn't do it again. I have navigated to the Avast listing but cannot get to the Remove button which is tantalizingly close. Had an idea and plugged in an external mouse which let me move the cursor all over the screen but DID nothing. I hate to play the "old lady" card but I am 78 years old and I don't need this frustration. Somebody please tell me what combination of keys will enable the Remove button and free me from this entrapment.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

ONLY if you have somehow highlighted on the Avast! program's entry in your Add/Remove Programs list, you could try and press the Enter key on keyboard, which is the same as clicking on Uninstall/Remove

However.........Avast is not neccessarily already highlighted so I would hesitate to offer the suggestion.

What version of Windows are you using?????

Here is a better way>>> *http://www.avast.com/uninstall-utility*

Save Aswclear.exe to your desktop

If you can click on that file (double click) it will run...just keep pressing Enter.....hope!


----------



## bastian (Jul 1, 2012)

Blues is correct, aviras virus program is one of the best. It's good to just remove the problems that might be causing the problems and if that doesnt get the job done, then use the anti virus software. I don't work for Avira, I've just used them in the past


----------



## bargrid (May 15, 2012)

Thank you. I appreciate your response. I am running XP on a Lenovo laptop. The Avast listing in Change/Remove is wide and colored but evidently not high-lighted as pressing Enter did nothing. I went to the site you suggested but I can't download anything. Not having the use of a mouse thwarts everything I try to do.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Try the TAB key, you should see the highligted objects as you slowly press TAB.,.......then press ENTER key when something is highlighted.......

[webquote=http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000791.htm]

( you will probably have to use a different computer to see and perhaps print the info)

Look down the page to this>
Navigating between fields and buttons on a window

A window, dialog box, or window with buttons is often done by using the Tab key, spacebar, arrow keys, and the Enter key. When in this window, if you need to switch between buttons, text fields, or other portions of the window, press the Tab key. If this does not work, try using the arrow keys. If you need to press a button such as an 'Ok' or 'Cancel' button, if the button is selected, often pressing the spacebar or enter key will push the button.[/webquote]

http://www.techrepublic.com/article/teach-end-users-to-navigate-windows-without-a-mouse/5025585

well, here is more help:

http://www.ehow.com/how_8111984_move-windows-mouse-isnt-working.html

http://www.ehow.com/how_6281354_use-keyboard-mouse.html

http://www.ehow.com/how_6763059_use-keyboard-mouse-xp.html

I am not sure if MouseKeys works in Safe Mode.

But, watch the videos if you can-

Usually, pressing the TAB key will navigate you to different items, say in the Start menu.....up and down arrow keys do that like the mouse would.

You will quickly see what I mean but do be careful.....pressing the ENTER key is the same as clicking to do or activate what you are "On"


----------



## bargrid (May 15, 2012)

Thank you so very much for the suggestions. These will go into my computer first aid kit. But I do want to report that I am, as of four this afternoon, up and running. The biggest problem was not having the use of a mouse. I learned that I could press the Windows key on the keyboard while in Safe Mode and be given options. I arrowed down to Avast and got the Avast page. I had been there before but could not get to Uninstall. I pressed every combination of Tab, arrow, Enter, Control, Alt, Backspace, Delete and any others I could think of. One of these worked but I have no idea which. I pressed Enter and was on my way home. Avast is history and I have installed AVG which I have used before. Everything seems to be in good working order. Luckily, I have a desktop that I could use to appeal to you good people. Again, I so very much appreciate your help. I have to report that I am being totally obnoxious in bragging about fixing this myself.


----------



## ditzyblonde (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply folks, had to travel unexpectedly. As for me, my issue was solved when I installed Avira, but now I think I have a malware problem.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, why do you think that you have a Malware problem?

You already have Malwarebytes installed.
Update and then run a scan.
Click on Scanner > then quick scan > then Scan.
Any infections or problems will be highlighted in red.
After the scan is finished - Click - Show Results.
Check that all entries are selected.
Click - Remove Selected.
You may be prompted to restart to finish the removal process.
If Yes - restart your Pc.

Start Malwarebytes again.
Click on the Logs Tab.
Highlight the scan log entry.
Click - Open.
The scan log will appear in Notepad.
Copy and paste it in your next post.

Download.
*SuperAntiSpyware* the Free version.
SuperAntiSpyware

Click on the install icon - allow it to update during the install process.
Select the Quick Scan option.
Click Scan your Computer.
Any infections or problems will be highlighted in red.
After the scan is finished.
Click Continue.
Check that everything is listed.
Click Remove Threats.
Click OK - then click Finish
You may be prompted to restart to finish the removal process.
If Yes - restart your Pc.

Start SuperAntiSpyware again.
Click View Scan Logs.
Highlight the scan log entry.
Click - View Selected Log.
The scan log will appear in Notepad.
Copy and paste in your next post.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

bargrid said:


> Thank you so very much for the suggestions. These will go into my computer first aid kit. But I do want to report that I am, as of four this afternoon, up and running. The biggest problem was not having the use of a mouse. I learned that I could press the Windows key on the keyboard while in Safe Mode and be given options. I arrowed down to Avast and got the Avast page. I had been there before but could not get to Uninstall. I pressed every combination of Tab, arrow, Enter, Control, Alt, Backspace, Delete and any others I could think of. One of these worked but I have no idea which. I pressed Enter and was on my way home. Avast is history and I have installed AVG which I have used before. Everything seems to be in good working order. Luckily, I have a desktop that I could use to appeal to you good people. Again, I so very much appreciate your help. I have to report that I am being totally obnoxious in bragging about fixing this myself.


 Good going! :up:


----------



## ditzyblonde (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello!

I couldn't get to post on this forum, for some reason it all showed up as HTML only and would freeze up.

Why did I think I have a malware problem? Simply, one evening, the internet would not work even though the modem and all was connected and I just couldn't get back online. The Avira tray icon, the umbrella was also ''not enabled''-umbrella shut.

I did a system restore and did a full scan with Avira. It found Adware.Gen and now it is in quarantine. I am scared to delete it as i read it is a pesky thing and hard to delete. In quarantine Avira keeps it locked up. So I suppose, it's better to keep baddie in ''quarantine jail'' than let it free. Here are the recent logs.

In the first run through, Malwarebytes found a toolbar file thing(even though I have no toolbars knowingly installed or visible. The remove function worked and here's the log after.

alwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.62.0.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2012.07.14.03

Windows XP Service Pack 3 x86 NTFS
Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18702
User :: HOUSE-94924A9A0 [administrator]

14/07/2012 14:55:49
mbam-log-2012-07-14 (14-55-49).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 227862
Time elapsed: 44 minute(s), 27 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)

As for Superantispyware, it found a lot of cookies, one adware file(from I.Win games, I knew of it as I play their free with ads games) and after removal, here's the log

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 07/14/2012 at 05:37 PM

Application Version : 5.5.1012

Core Rules Database Version : 8901
Trace Rules Database Version: 6713

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:21:22

Operating System Information
Windows XP Professional 32-bit, Service Pack 3 (Build 5.01.2600)
Administrator

Memory items scanned : 650
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 29249
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 8174
File threats detected : 3

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\User\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /atdmt.combing ]
C:\Documents and Settings\User\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /atdmt ]
C:\Documents and Settings\User\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt [ /atdmt ]

So far, seems fine. But I don't trust Avira 100%, it is so pushy with the ads for the full version.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Post a Hjt log - to check what is running on your system.

Hijack this 2.04

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* .
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on Edit > Select All then click on Edit > Copy to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* use the AnalyseThis button, its findings are dangerous if misinterpreted.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.

Also post the uninstall log from Hjt log
Start HiJackThis.
Click > Open The Misc Tools Section button. 
Click > Open Uninstall Manager.
Click > Save List.
Save the uninstall list file on your desktop.
It will then open in Notepad.
Click Edit > Select All > Copy-and-Paste the uninstall list in the reply box.


----------

